# New 145g cichlid tank



## maramarques (Jan 11, 2015)

I am about to setup a 145g new cichlid tank but im a little afraid of starting. I have a 52g for about 3 years now, and never had any problems with it but the BIG step just seems to scare me a little.
I wanna do everything right, i have been reading articles and advices on the web and i think too much information is getting me off track.

I already have the tank and a canister filter i got from a friend, but i think this one filter is just not enough. These are the specs of the canister:
Freq. 50/60Hz
Power 26w
QMax 1100 L/H
Suitable aquarium 450-650L

Is it enough?
Im also thinking about putting one powerhead internal filter,would that help?
Im literally going out of my mind trying to figure it out about the equipment i should get, dont wanna just buy stuff im not sure i need.
I thought about making it malawi style, but then i found out the TROPHEUs are not from malawi and i always wanted to have these, what other species are compatible with tropheus?
Would one 300W heater is enough to keep the water warm for these guys? Or maybe two 300w?
Please help!!!!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Do you know the brand/model of your filter? While the manufacturer recommends it for a tank of your size, I find its flow rate to be more suitable for something in the 55-75 gallon range.

I haven't kept Tropheus, but from what I understand you could keep a few different species of Tropheus in a tank of that size, though I wouldn't try mixing them with Malawi.

As for heaters, 2 would be best, though 300w each might be a bit much.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

1100 liter turn over is 290 gallons. That would turn the tank over 2 times an hour. You'll get mixed opinions on this and it would really determine how stocked you would be. But I prefer a strong 6-7 turnover rate. So it would probably be a good idea to shop around for another canister a little bigger than the one you currently have and run both on the new tank. Depending on the temp in the house year round 1 heater may cut it, but you can never go wrong with 2.


----------



## maramarques (Jan 11, 2015)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> What are the dimensions of the tank? Do you know the brand/model of your filter? While the manufacturer recommends it for a tank of your size, I find its flow rate to be more suitable for something in the 55-75 gallon range.
> 
> I haven't kept Tropheus, but from what I understand you could keep a few different species of Tropheus in a tank of that size, though I wouldn't try mixing them with Malawi.
> 
> As for heaters, 2 would be best, though 300w each might be a bit much.


The tank is 1.60cm long, 50cm wide and 70cm tall. the brand of the filter is Boyu EF-45. Thats what i though, its small. Maybe im going to have to wait to set it up cause im running on a tight budget and down here the big filters and not that cheap. About the heaters maybe 2 - 200w?



pelphrey said:


> 1100 liter turn over is 290 gallons. That would turn the tank over 2 times an hour. You'll get mixed opinions on this and it would really determine how stocked you would be. But I prefer a strong 6-7 turnover rate. So it would probably be a good idea to shop around for another canister a little bigger than the one you currently have and run both on the new tank. Depending on the temp in the house year round 1 heater may cut it, but you can never go wrong with 2.


Here its pretty cold all year, so i guess ill go with two then.
Any suggestions on filters???

THANKS!!!


----------



## maramarques (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok, so i found another canister filter: Canister Dolphin C.1000 which is 1650 l/h. Is this one good to work with the one i already have? Should i buy it?


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I think that larger tanks are so much better because of the volume, ie, it takes so much more to swing the parameters in the wrong direction on a larger tank. Personally, I would get two canister filters (I like Eheim) and I would get two heaters. I always like to get 2 of everthing so that you are covered in the event that one fails. (I've had a single canister fail and lost almost an entire tank, so hard lesson learned).

I've also learned (the hard way), to have each canister and each heater plugged into a separate power strips. I've had a power strip short out and everything went down in the tank (all heaters, all filters).


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> I've also learned (the hard way), to have each canister and each heater plugged into a separate power strips. I've had a power strip short out and everything went down in the tank (all heaters, all filters).


That's a really good point I bet most people (myself included) have never considered. Like you I as well like pairs on my bigger tanks. I have two fx5's and two 300w inline heaters on my 265g, but they are plugged into the same power strip/outlet. Now you have me thinking about splitting them into two separate ones perhaps. Good advice there :thumb:


----------



## maramarques (Jan 11, 2015)

Austinite said:


> I think that larger tanks are so much better because of the volume, ie, it takes so much more to swing the parameters in the wrong direction on a larger tank. Personally, I would get two canister filters (I like Eheim) and I would get two heaters. I always like to get 2 of everthing so that you are covered in the event that one fails. (I've had a single canister fail and lost almost an entire tank, so hard lesson learned).
> 
> I've also learned (the hard way), to have each canister and each heater plugged into a separate power strips. I've had a power strip short out and everything went down in the tank (all heaters, all filters).


Thank you so much for the advice, never thought of that, i will definetly do that.
I would LOVE to get an Eheim, but down here they are VERY expensive.

Im gonna try to work with the Boyu and the Dolphin filters, hope everything works out. I got two 200w heaters, it should be enough i guess.

Im going with sand, is there a difference between normal sand and the pool filter sand??


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Pool filter is usually a larger grain sand than 'normal' sand. Play sand or beach sand is usually finer grain and might compact too tightly in the aquarium.


----------



## maramarques (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the answer, i always wondered what the difference was.

Now, my canister filter comes empty, what filtration materials are best to put in the filter? Sponges of course but what else should i buy??


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Mechanical media is used to trap debris and bio-media is used to provide a place for the nitrifying bacteria to colonize.

If you have the instructions for your particular brand and model filters, just follow the general set up directions. If you don't have the instructions, you may be able to check online for the instructions.

You do not have to use the exact brand that the filter suggests but you need to follow the media stacking order in the filter.


----------



## maramarques (Jan 11, 2015)

Checked the filter instructions and got everything needed.
Now, can i paint the heaters and the tubes of the filter, to blend with the black background?
If so, what kind of paint can i use?

THANKS!!!


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I've never heard of someone painting a heater, and it doesn't sound like a good idea. If you have the $, you could always get an inline heater that plugs into your filter return and is one less piece of equipment inside the tank.

As far as painting the filter tubes, a lot of people like Plasti-Dip, as well as a couple coats of Fusion Krylon spray paint.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

BDASTRK said:


> People also don't realize that the water sheds the heat so fast that even when the heater is on it isn't that hot too the touch.


I agree...but on one of my older tanks, I had some rubber airline that was wrapped around/touching my heater underwater, never had any issues...well then one day went to do a water change and forgot to turn off the heater. Yeaaaaa once the water is gone those get hot  needless to say, I had to replace the airline because right as the water level dropped and it was just rubber and heater, that melted fast!


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Forgot to add, I still don't think it is a good idea to paint the heater. I don't know for sure, but seems like the heat from the heater would/could;
a) expand/contract the paint as it warms and cools
b) warming of the paint could cause it to give off chemicals
c) paint could insulate the heater and cause it to give off false temps

I could be wrong, but doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## maramarques (Jan 11, 2015)

So i can paint the filter tubes with plastidip? Is it safe for the fishes??


----------



## maramarques (Jan 11, 2015)

HI,
Im thinking about doing some rock modules to put inside the tank, i hear that the cement after some time tends to wear off and doesnt last as long. What if i seal the entire rock with resin? Would that work?
Is there a resin that i can apply over the styrofoam? And is fish safe?

THANKS!!!


----------

